# Was this pesticide?



## ZachAK (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm a woodworker here in SE Alaska and ran into what I think is a hole drilled for pesticide while turning a bowl out of a mountain ash (also called rowan tree) that was cut down next to a house.

It's a 1/2' hole with small plastic mini-cups in it...maybe 4 or 5 in the hole. Dimensions on the cups are about 5/16" across by 1/4" high.






I've been told this could be insecticide or fertilizer. Needless to say, I don't want to use these bowls if it's a pesticide.

Does anyone have any ideas on figuring out what might have been used? It's beautiful wood from a beautiful tree, and seems a terrible shame to not use it.

Thanks in advance.

Zach


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 8, 2016)

i suspect termite drill hole and the plug, call your local termite co for what pesticide they may use and its harmful life span 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...Q_AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=termite+test+drill+plugs


----------



## ZachAK (Oct 8, 2016)

derwoodii said:


> i suspect termite drill hole and the plug, call your local termite co for what pesticide they may use and its harmful life span
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...Q_AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=termite+test+drill+plugs


Thanks! Crazy thing is that there are only a few termites in homes that somehow brought them up here to Alaska...and to my knowledge the only pest control folks are out of town, 100 miles away off of our island. I know the tree didn't have termites, since I've cut into most all of it.

But you may well be right. I'll keep checking around. Thanks again.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 8, 2016)

I was surprised when I matched Alaska with termites. I woulda thought unlikely they'd be part of your ecology but it just seem possible unless others figure another source of the hole


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 8, 2016)

What part of the tree did you find it? Plugs for injections would be in the root flair or just above it.


----------



## ZachAK (Oct 8, 2016)

That's a good lead, Jed. Thank you. The tree had already been dropped and bucked into rounds when I got there, but based on diameter, I'm fairly certain the hole was somewhere between waist height and chest height. I'll keep doing more research.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 8, 2016)

Any trained arb wouldn't do an injection at that height. It's not a projectile is it?


----------



## ZachAK (Oct 8, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> Any trained arb wouldn't do an injection at that height. It's not a projectile is it?



Nah, not a projectile...but a good guess. I've turned a few bullets and split quite a few in firewood. The hole is 1/2" and very cleanly cut. Those little plastic doobobs were definitely put in there, I'd say at least 10 years back in a 50 year old tree.

Have you ever heard of putting several little plastic thingies in a hole? I would think just one bigger plug...but what do I know!


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 8, 2016)

It's common to use a plug for an ingection. I'm familiar with most and what you have is nothing like I've seen. Generally, plugs are spaced every 4 to 6 inches on a tree to be injected.
Was the tree located in a residential yard area?


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 8, 2016)

The largest holes I know of for plugs are 3/8ths


----------



## ZachAK (Oct 8, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> It's common to use a plug for an ingection. I'm familiar with most and what you have is nothing like I've seen. Generally, plugs are spaced every 4 to 6 inches on a tree to be injected.
> Was the tree located in a residential yard area?



Jed,

Yes, the tree is right downtown near a historic home. What's strange is that I've never heard of a mountain ash getting infections. We do have spruce aphids, and I know Sitka spruce have been treated with longer plugs.

I also have a pretty good notion that there were no other plugs in the tree.

I guess the next question is: IF it's a pesticide, how toxic would it be? I know some of the salt are supposed to be fine, but I just don't know about the nastier stuff.

I have a call in to the most knowledgeable person around here. I'll report back when I know more.

Thanks again.
Z


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 8, 2016)

Mountain Ash are prone to borers, saw fly larva, and the occasional outbreak of fireblight so it is possible it was treated.
Treatment usually is dispersed through the vascular system of the tree but don't take that from me as gospel.
Give it a good coat of poly, then you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ATH (Oct 10, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> Any trained arb wouldn't do an injection at that height. It's not a projectile is it?


Yeah...but that doesn't mean it wasn't done. There are some ash trees down the street from me where the Arbor-Jet plugs are about 3-4' high. Somebody can't read the whole 1/2 page of instructions about how to set the plugs...or they are too lazy to bend down that far.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 10, 2016)

Might it have something to do with the burl right next to the hole? An injury, infection or disease that the hole/substance was use to cure?


----------



## ZachAK (Oct 10, 2016)

capetrees said:


> Might it have something to do with the burl right next to the hole? An injury, infection or disease that the hole/substance was use to cure?


That's a mighty good guess. Thanks for your thoughts. 

It's just strange to have five or more of those little plastic caps in such a short hole--no more than 3 inches deep at the most. And no plug of any kind in the hole. I've searched everywhere and can find no such product for any kind of tree care.


----------

